# Train drivers salary?



## Hossein (Sep 8, 2009)

hi there.
i want to know how much train drivers earn per month in sydney.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Hossein, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I moved this from the 'Cost of Living' thread. 

Have you checked any job websites? There are some in the 'PLEASE READ....' sticky post towards the top of the forum. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## All good (Feb 27, 2010)

*...*



Hossein said:


> hi there.
> i want to know how much train drivers earn per month in sydney.


G'Day Hossein.

Hopefully there is a train driver on these forums who can give you a definate answer. However, what I can tell you is this.

Use the forums on this site http://www.railpage.com.au/ (the site is down at the moment). Join the forums and ask questions to actual train drivers.

Secondly, I have done a little research on this myself and I will tell you to expect anything from $42,000-$48,000 for a starting wage. If you put in an extra day in every two weeks or so, you may make between $52,000-$58,000 depending on what shifts you can get (weekends and morning/night pay more).

In other words, if you put in a few more hours a month you can make a very nice wage. Just be warned, this is a heavily unionised job.

Good luck


----------

